# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Thomas's Bookmarks

## ThomasR

One's gotta start  :Wink: 

Here's the first original of the set. Sketched with a pencil then inked with 0.1 and 0.3 Faber-Castell pigment pens.
I'll repost it when I go near a scanner. I'll also try and color it both digitally with PS and manually with copic markers, that'll be a nice practice.



It'll be a great occasion to try new styles on a small scale. Thanks a lot to Sironae for starting this opportunity.

----------


## ChickPea

This is so attractive, Thomas. You've managed to include so much mappy goodness in a small area. I'm looking forward to seeing it coloured.  :Smile:

----------


## Josiah VE

Oooh. That's fabulous! Looking forward to seeing more.

----------


## Mouse

I like very much  :Very Happy: 

You have your own distinctive style, Thomrey.  I could have said it was yours at a glance without seeing your name  :Wink:

----------


## ThomasR

Thanks people !

Just another quick one with a tiny part of a commission I'm about to finish.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Diamond

Well I can't rep you right now, but those look great, Thom.

----------


## Chashio

Awesome! 
That first one really hits the mark for me.  :Very Happy:  Lovely bit of work.

----------


## Joanna

Love them both! Great job. I have to say, I am partial to the second one. But perhaps I'm biased.  :Wink:

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Very cool Thomas! I really like the first one, though they're both great.

----------


## ThomasR

Thanks a lot people and thank you Joanna for letting me share that twisted archipelago  :Wink: 
Here's a sunday morning coloring test. I guess I'll call this one done.

### Latest WIP ###


What do you think ?

----------


## Mouse

Oh I LOVE that one!   :Very Happy: 

(Its all in the colours with me, you see)

----------


## Joanna

Whoa. Wow, that is incredible. I love it in color.

----------


## Chashio

The color really makes that pop.  :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

Gorgeous!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kacey

This is great I love the way you did the water.

----------


## J.Edward

That is a splendid bookmark indeed. Lovely.
I must spread rep but I will return.  :Wink:

----------


## ThomasR

Thanks Mouse, Joanna, Chashio, ChickPea and John. I've been working on my coloring and shading skills lately to be able to work more freely and quickly and I'm glad you judge it works  :Smile: 

@ kacey : I wanted something more graphic yet realistic when zoomed out. It was done with a grunge brush, not thinking all the strokes and very quickly to not be tempted to erase and redo.

----------


## Ilanthar

Le dernier est une tuerie! This last one is a wonder!

----------


## Abu Lafia

Indeed, the second one has some magic about it Thomas. Very lovely work!

----------


## Bogie

Love the coloring on this one!

----------


## ThomasR

Thanks a lot guys ! I discovered that I love doing the sea shallows. It could be fun to work on a common map, each one doing something different on the map, maybe even on several maps, switching positions. What do you think ? Like a "cadavre exquis".

----------


## Voolf

Good job indeed Thom i like the second one a lot.

----------


## tilt

Both looks great - wonderful work  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

Thanks Voolf and Tilt ! I hope to make at least four hand drawn ones and maybe color them in PS. Let's hope I find the time to whip at least one between the papers to grade and the commissions going on (and the lovely diapers-no kidding, I really love changing them).

----------


## J.Edward

Finally was able to return and rep your splendid bookmark.  :Wink: 
Hmmm....  about time for another bookmark, maybe?  :Question:   :Wink:

----------


## ThomasR

Next week, cross my heart ! ... or maybe tomorrow ...

----------


## J.Edward

> Next week, cross my heart ! ... or maybe tomorrow ...


No rush, no rush  :Wink: 
I just enjoy seeing what you will come up with.  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

Yeah, seeing what you did doesn't make me feel guilty at all  :Wink:  I'll whip two dungeons "à la" Dyson and go work on an archipelagoed map to split it the way you did. I'll try it as a speed challenge just to see what I come up with. Not tight away, I'll set the clock when I start. You really are a motivator, you know that ?

----------


## J.Edward

Hehe  :Razz:  I love seeing new things and doing new things... so maybe that is infectious  :Wink: 
There are just so many fun things to do and to try and only so many hours in a day, unfortunately  :Surprised:

----------


## ThomasR

> There are just so many fun things to do and to try and only so many hours in a day, unfortunately


My thoughts exactly !

Here are three new ones in a family portrait :
### Latest WIP ###


And two more : one for the twins and one for the cadet :

 and 

I'll scan them soon and color them digitally, then trash the masters with my beginner skills with copics. Wish me luck  :Wink:

----------


## J.Edward

Good luck sir...  :Wink: 
Have you mixed colored pencil with copic yet?

----------


## Tom

Very nice! I like the last two!

----------


## ChickPea

Fantastic! Can't wait to see them coloured.  :Smile:

----------


## damonjynx

Great bookmarks Thomas. Really like the Dyson-style ones. Gotta love a good Dungeon, or should that be bad Dungeon…

----------


## nam37

Great stuff. Very "dense" with features but not overwhelming.

----------


## ThomasR

> Good luck sir... 
> Have you mixed colored pencil with copic yet?


Thanks John  :Smile:  Mixing colored pencils and copics wouldn't have come to my mind. I have no artistic background at all and would love some tips to try it as I suspect only comics will lead to some pretty harsh colors. And I just went into copics a few weeks ago, I have only had time to play with them once.




> Very nice! I like the last two!


Grazie mille Tommaso !




> Fantastic! Can't wait to see them coloured.


Then you're in for a treat  :Wink: 




> Great bookmarks Thomas. Really like the Dyson-style ones. Gotta love a good Dungeon, or should that be bad Dungeon


Hope it's bad to the bone  :Smile: 




> Great stuff. Very "dense" with features but not overwhelming.


Thanks nam, let's hope I can color them without making them unreadable.

Ok, I played a little bit with the fourth and I have two versions for you :

### Latest WIP ###


Feel free to tell me what you think, I was inspired by J.Edward post and tried my hand at it.

----------


## Bogie

They are both good, but I really like the dramatic dark blue one!!

----------


## ThomasR

Thanks Bogie, I'm a little bit afraid that the sea is overpowering on this one. I think I'll try another hue of blue, just to see or maybe change the parchment background.

----------


## Mouse

Maybe a less intense blue, but just as dark?

Its a lovely fluid shape - a bit like a dragon with a long snaking neck reaching down from the sky to sniff at something...

Oops!  There I go again!  Sorry!!!

----------


## ThomasR

Thanks Mouse and do not worry, the fact that you find a certain reptilian quality to the map just tells me I did my job correctly  :Wink: 

Here's a version more to my taste :

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

LOL!  I LOVE this one  :Very Happy:   Repping engine has failed me again though!

----------


## Josiah VE

Ooooh! Pretty pretty!  :Very Happy: 
All of those bookmarks are great.
The mountains and simple forest work beautifully together.

----------


## Chashio

These are fabulous Thomas!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChickPea

Lovely work. I can't quite decide whether I prefer the darker or lighter versions. Both are fantastic.  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

> LOL!  I LOVE this one   Repping engine has failed me again though!


Thanks Sue and do not worry about the rep, you gave plenty already, thank you  :Wink:  And many thanks for always being supportive, you're an asset to all of us.




> Ooooh! Pretty pretty! 
> All of those bookmarks are great.
> The mountains and simple forest work beautifully together.


Thanks Josiah, I hope to make more in this style now that I understand it more.




> These are fabulous Thomas!


Thanks a lot Chasio ! Coming from someone with your skills, that's quite the compliment  :Smile: 




> Lovely work. I can't quite decide whether I prefer the darker or lighter versions. Both are fantastic.


Thanks CP ! I decided to go with the one with less glow in the shallow waters. More glow tells fantasy. Less is a matter of scale compared to the mountains.

I've started coloring another one, it'll come before next week is over.

----------


## Mouse

> ...And many thanks for always being supportive, you're an asset to all of us....


Aw thank you Thomas  :Blush:   :Very Happy:

----------

